# Goldeneyes?



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

One of my favorite ducks to hunt is goldeneyes. Normally they are starting to come in early November. I have not seen any yet, not even up in Idaho on the rivers.

Anyone seen or bagged some goldeneyes yet????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I saw two small flocks at BRBR on 11/12. Mergansers were in like crazy as well.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

They are around-there is a flock of Barrow's goldeneyes that always come to the same pond every year and I noticed the other day that they have started trickling in, and they are around in the marshes as well. I try not to shoot them but I don't think you will have long to wait if you are after them!


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

So it sounds like a few are in, maybe this cold storm brought some more in. Fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I haven't seen any so far, but like Clarq said, the mergansers were out, no Hooded's, or I would have gone after it!!!


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

Shot two limits of um on the 22nd. Had a drake but darn (didn't realize I couldn't say ****) seagulls tore him apart before I could get out there.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

What do you do with limits pf goldeneyes?


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice! I like that ruddy you got too.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> What do you do with limits pf goldeneyes?


Throw them in the jerky pile with everything else.


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

I brined the tar out of um then put them in some gumbo this time. Cajun seasonings make everything taste good.


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

Taking the skin off those suckers though, I swear it's super glued on.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Chuckmclean said:


> Taking the skin off those suckers though, I swear it's super glued on.


And that is EXACTLY why I will NOT intentionally ever shoot one.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

They do make good dog training birds though, they are nearly indestructible!


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

That's what I like to see! My favorite is the big drakes. Last year we did not get a single fully mature drake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

I saw plenty of hens the last three times i got out but only one drake. Who knows where they went.


----------

